# Opinions on this CPU Cooler



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Good afternoon,

With the economic climate as it is, my grand upgrade plans to build a new PC are on hold for the moment. As you can see by my system specs, Im trying to get the best performance out of my OEM PC until I can move forward with a new build. Im limited in OCing due to the constraints of the OEM build.

My plan is to upgrade piecemeal, VGA card here, new case there... With this view, I plan to purchase components that are forward compatable, such as this option for a CPU cooler. Once Im financially able to get the other key components, mobo, ram, CPU etc, Ill be ready to roll.



> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_311&products_id=8188


My Pentium D 925 currently idles at 36 c and at load, peaks at 51 c. In my new build, I envisage using a Intel Core 2 Duo E8400. So this cooler seems to fit the bill for both units.

From the reviews I have read, its seems to be up there but Id like some other opinions (yours).

Many thanks for your input.


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

I personally use the Noctua NH-U12P

I have yet to experiment too much with the overclocking, but what I have so far it cools great (3.8GHz 55c max load, 4.0GHz, 62C max load , and that was just changing the FSB on the E8500, no other settings). Also, it comes with one of the NF-P12 120mm fans, and they work great.


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks John VT, I appreciate your input. 

I find reading reviews, you get the 'clinical' feel for a unit - nothing beats the subjective opinions from someone actually using a piece of hardware.


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

sethy666 said:


> Thanks John VT, I appreciate your input.
> 
> I find reading reviews, you get the 'clinical' feel for a unit - nothing beats the subjective opinions from someone actually using a piece of hardware.


Yeah I know what you mean, I read all the reviews, then checked sites like this where people use them in their everyday life, and it all pretty much pointed to that one. :grin: There is another one people go on about, thermaltake 120 extreme or something like that, apparantly its a little better than the Noctua, but alot more money


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The one thing I noticed with that advert that made me a bit wary, is: "Dual-sided Aluminium Fins".

It might just be a 'hangover' from my proof-reading days but, is it possible to get single-sided fins?


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just to wrap this one up, I decided after an random article find, to go with a Xigmatek S126384 Thor's Hammer. 

A VR review and gave it near matched temps as the TRUE and she is a tad short.

Idling now at 31c and at load 41c - Im a happy camper.

Now all I have to do is build a better PC around it :smile:

Thanks for your input and comments John VT and WereBo


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a beauty of an hsf. Xigmatek makes good heatsinks, I'm quite pleased with the S1283 clone that I use, but it sure doesn't look as impressive as the Thor's Hammer. There's a very few brands that can give the TRUE a run for it's money, and you've selected one. Good job!


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice choice mate, I am glad you got something you are happy with


----------

